
10 Best/Worst Cities for software developers (by salary and cost of living) - mattculbreth
http://www.delatores.com/blog/default.aspx?id=14&t=Top-10-Best-Worst-Cities-For-Software
======
paul
Cost of living is kind of misleading because it depends a lot on how you spend
money. The biggest difference is housing, but other things, such as cars, are
nearly the same. If you're ok living in a little apartment for now, then the
difference isn't as big as it sounds. (so if you live cheaply, then you should
actually be able to save more in one of the high cost/pay cities)

To me, the more important issues are quality of life and quality of work.
There's no way that I'd want to live or work in Houston, even if the housing
is really cheap.

~~~
mattculbreth
It's a good point about spending. I live in Atlanta but have had clients in
Los Angeles. I almost opened an office for a former employer in LA, and my
analysis showed that housing was my only big additional cost. If I had
arranged for rental housing through my employer it would have been cool.

------
jwecker
It's interesting- I think most people would rather get the higher salary
regardless of cost-of-living or spending power. Some kind of gratification to
their self-worth or something.

~~~
dfranke
Keep in mind, though, that at least part of the reason that some places have a
higher cost-of-living is that it's more desirable to live there. I'd certainly
rather live in Boston than Houston.

